# Mk2 fenders widened



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm in the process of widening my flares on my mk2. And since nobody seems to care in the mk2 forum, i thought i'd post it here
My goal is to make the arches as wide as g60 flares, but all metal. So I got the hammer and dolly out, and started hammering away. 
start:
























yesterday:
















today:
















The two last pics are with cardboard to see what it would look like. I realise that the cardboard is almost horizontal with respect to the car. But it's cardboard, and when i get the metal on there, I'll turn it down.


----------



## rorin8v (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Mk2 fenders widened (lowa2)*

thats pretty sick. id love to see someupdates on that


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Mk2 fenders widened (rorin8v)*

Thanks alot man. I'll be keeping this thing up to date as much as I can. And try to take pics with my camera, and not my RAZR


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Mk2 fenders widened (lowa2)*

It almost seems you pushed the metal too far upwards, bring it down a little so it'll slope down instead of shooting off horizontally.
What most people do is cut the arch off of another front fender and graft that to the extended metal. It's much cleaner that way.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Mk2 fenders widened (vwtoys)*

I've fixed the upslope since that picture was taken. Im trying something different here, that "most people" don't do. If it doesn't work out, i'll just get some stock fenders, and graft them on there. 
Cheers.


----------



## dans67 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, that's pretty sick. That's a lot of metal work, but it should work out well as long as the metal didn't become too stretched in the process. I'm certainly impressed so far though, reshaping metal like this isn't done too much anymore since new metal is easy to come by and welders aren't that expensive either. Keep the pictures flowing, I'd like to see how this turns out.
Dan


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (dans67)*

^^^^^ People don't realize how much work is involved in this. I mean, the only tools i am using are a hammer and dolly. And a few other random hand tools like pliers and cutters and pry bars. I got the rear fender almost completed, and it's smooth as butter. Im using a different hammer and dolly than I used on the front fender. 
Cheers. 
Thanks alot for the comments, i need encouragement for this, i've got at leat 15 hrs into 1 side, and im not even done yet!


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (lowa2)*

Can you go into the details of the process? I anticipate having to pull the metal flares out on my Scirocco to stretch out to meet the Zender kit going over it. Since I don't have access to welding equipment or skills this will have to be a manual process.
I have a hammer and dolly kit and plan on getting a propane or mapp torch for making the metal more pliable. I've also considered using a fender roller (with a solid metal wheel) to get things started, though I'm not sure yet whether there's enough force there to stretch the metal out or if it would just get pulled around.
I have to move the edge of the lip approx 3/4" outward. Tips are appreciated while I keep my eyes on this project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

I wouldn't go as far as using a torch to heat the metal, after all...you're going to be using your hands around the metal to shape it. In your case, I think you'd be better off with a fender roller as you mentionned. Im doing something a little different here, changing the shape from an "outty" to an "Inny" know what I mean?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*

nice work man!
hammer and dollies as well here...gives a new appreciation for body guys!!!
not to thread jack...but i am doing similar work to my mkIV


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (gti_1_eight_T)*

Who mods a Mk4 anymore?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (gti_1_eight_T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_1_eight_T* »_nice work man!
hammer and dollies as well here...gives a new appreciation for body guys!!!
not to thread jack...but i am doing similar work to my mkIV

















Good stuff man. I'm going for the same look as you are...but with a mk2! I'm glad to see I'm not the only guy workin with metal. I love it, except for the swollen hands part after 5 hrs of hammering!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_
Good stuff man. I'm going for the same look as you are...but with a mk2! I'm glad to see I'm not the only guy workin with metal. I love it, except for the swollen hands part after 5 hrs of hammering!










tell me about it!!!...that shiz is crazy!!!!....i will work, stop, work, stop, work, stop...till my arms are going to fall of!!! when im done my forearms are rocksolid...








now compliment the wideness w/a set of thse


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (gti_1_eight_T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_1_eight_T* »_

tell me about it!!!...that shiz is crazy!!!!....i will work, stop, work, stop, work, stop...till my arms are going to fall of!!! when im done my forearms are rocksolid...








now compliment the wideness w/a set of thse

































I'm the same way man, but i find that if I drink







between by breaks, i don't feel the pain in my arm as much, and i can work at it for longer! lol. 
I am however taking a break from the car, and spending a few with the new GF.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*

haha!!...i did the g/f thing the earlier in the summer/fall...got out of the just in time!!!....now its finish up!!


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (gti_1_eight_T)*

I'll see how far a roller will get me, but the torching and hammering just sounds like more fun








Oh and yeah, I don't need to go "inny" ... just more "outty" towards the bottom, much more.


_Modified by 16V_Scirocco_GTX at 9:54 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V_Scirocco_GTX* »_I'll see how far a roller will get me, but the torching and hammering just sounds like more fun








Oh and yeah, I don't need to go "inny" ... just more "outty" towards the bottom, much more.

_Modified by 16V_Scirocco_GTX at 9:54 PM 12-19-2007_


i'd be SUPER careful putting any heat into the metal....if your going to do a fender in a sitting...after youve been working that metal will loosen up more than you would think...
good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (gti_1_eight_T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_1_eight_T* »_

i'd be SUPER careful putting any heat into the metal....if your going to do a fender in a sitting...after youve been working that metal will loosen up more than you would think...
good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed. In one sitting, the metal was becoming so pliable that i could bend it with my fingers almost. That's what happens when you screw up, and try to go back on your tracks. Ahh well...happens to all of us.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_
Agreed. In one sitting, the metal was becoming so pliable that i could bend it with my fingers almost. That's what happens when you screw up, and try to go back on your tracks. Ahh well...happens to all of us.

you speak the truth!!!...
i can tell you one thing...i know which of my fenders is the basket case!!...now i just hope no one else will be able to tell!!!

as a word of advise, just take you time and know that it takes time...its not going to be easy...but will look hella good!


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (gti_1_eight_T)*

Alright, I'll reserve the torch for the body solder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

Made a little more progress today, hadn't been in there for a week.

































At the end of the day, we were getting silly.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*

looks good man!


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (gti_1_eight_T)*

sorry for the shatty pics, shot with my Razr phone. Its really coming along great. Spend a few hours with the welder + grinder + hammer + dollies and am pretty happy with the outcome. 
It's getting there though! 1 of 4 almost done.
PS: where did you get your wheels on the mk4?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*

they are 16" new beetle steelies i had widened by this place up in MI


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (gti_1_eight_T)*

thanks yoo


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*

no worries!


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (gti_1_eight_T)*

Trying something different on the other side. better or worst?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (lowa2)*

So I hated the way that piece of sheet metal looked on there, so I went ahead and did this:


----------



## RageX2 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (lowa2)*

That looks much better!


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (RageX2)*

That second look is cleaner IMO. I can appreciate the work you're putting in, but I hope you don't run into problems by switching the process up from one arch to the other! It's easy to get off track and make mismatched sides. 
Keep up the hard work, there's nothing much more satisfying (and tiring) than doing your own widebody.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Shifty)*

Thanks alot everyone. I've been toying with making the widebody, but as you said, the most important part is making it repeatable. And that part I have down to a science. I made myself a jig with various dollies, and stock g60 flares. 
Basically, I use the "special" dolly to preshape the metal, use the g60 flare as a guide. So basically, it's a metal G60 with not as harsh a turndown (not straight down like the stock arches)
I'll keep this updated every once in a while. But loving every second of it.


----------



## Mini all day (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (lowa2)*









Inspiring work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Mini all day)*

its coming along. just have to finish the other three!


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (lowa2)*

you better put body led on it ,and not bondo or all that other ****,i did the same thing on my old 85 gti,but good work so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

htoughs fenders look like a lot of work hope they look uber arad when ther eare done!


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (carsluTT)*

and a little update:
































Cheerios


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (lowa2)*

a little more, almost completed this fender
























No banana light, no antenna hole, no side moulding holes!


----------



## dankporter (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (lowa2)*

sick fenders!


----------



## autobahn bruiser (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (dankporter)*

definetly some badass work! i cant wait to see what it looks like when its done!


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (autobahn bruiser)*

that primed fenders is so much better than the first or second attempt..lookin really good


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

thanks man. I'm almost completely done the driver side. All i have to do is the rear fender. But now I know a few things that I didn't before the first fender, the rear arch should go faster. And I can use my jig to make the rear






















Stay Tuned.


_Modified by lowa2 at 11:09 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (lowa2)*

Nice work.
We had a similar project on this car









But we cheated by cutting off the OE arches on a donor car and welding them on








Keep the updates coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice work.
We had a similar project on this car









But we cheated by cutting off the OE arches on a donor car and welding them on








Keep the updates coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Holly inspiration, man!!! Except for the small bumps, that's exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## GTItus (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_
Holly inspiration, man!!! Except for the small bumps, that's exactly what I'm doing.

Man I always loved that car!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_
Holly inspiration, man!!! Except for the small bumps, that's exactly what I'm doing.

Thanks. Ours was a '91 and started out with big bumps








I'm anxious to see how your turns out, but so far I really like what I see.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

hay, hwere is a l ink to the build thread of the grey car, i coudlnt find it the other day i was tyring to check it out!
aww..... found it.
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
!.....


_Modified by carsluTT at 11:16 AM 2-6-2008_


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats gonna look serious when your done the build GL with it.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (VR6'D)*

thanks man. It's alot of work, but it'll be nice when its done. Thank god the rest of the car is clean, and pretty simple to finish off. I'm done 1 of the 4 flares, but i've been retardedly busy at work...so not much was done this week on the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

Cmon charles, you know that us moncton folk care about the project. btw, i must stop in again at some point.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sure thing man. cmon over. I'm done mocking up the rear driver side, and am ready to start welding it!


----------



## DuBLuV2234 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (lowa2)*

ballin!!!!!!nice work brotha


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (DuBLuV2234)*

thanks yo! Its coming along. I'll have pics up tomorrow of the semi completed driver side.


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

looks great.......smooth ...like... butta


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (RBVRT)*

So a little update. Had been quite busy at work, so this is the first try in about 2 weeks.
Here are the pics.








































For those who are wondering how I make the pieces...here is how! 








Hammer it these two ways
















Broken G60 flare as a reference
















Use the same piece for every piece as a reference.








Get the ol' miller out








And this is how I make things even...put the level..level against the wheel, and tack the pieces on both sides








Enjoy
Forgot a pic, shows how even the front edge and rear edge are











_Modified by lowa2 at 11:36 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## TwistedTrendzCustoms (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (lowa2)*

Thats some amazing work, but I have to ask do you do similar work for a living or is this just a hobby? I own a custom fab shop and started out this exact way cutting apart my own cars and welding them back together then one day a buddy offered me money to do his and it all started there. Keep up the good work man, I've got a similar project on my MK2 but I went 3" wider both sides with Corrado rear quarters as the rough shape (blend nice with the shaved Corrado rear bumper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (TwistedTrendzCustoms)*

this is very impressive work.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (TwistedTrendzCustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TwistedTrendzCustoms* »_Thats some amazing work, but I have to ask do you do similar work for a living or is this just a hobby? I own a custom fab shop and started out this exact way cutting apart my own cars and welding them back together then one day a buddy offered me money to do his and it all started there. Keep up the good work man, I've got a similar project on my MK2 but I went 3" wider both sides with Corrado rear quarters as the rough shape (blend nice with the shaved Corrado rear bumper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )

I actually don't do it for a living. I just do it as a hobby. I only started doing body work a few years ago, learning on friend's cars. Making mistakes, and fixing them on their and my expense. LOL
I have thought about doing this for a living, as soon as I pick up that welder, I'm in a whole other world, as though time is non existent. 
I added about 2 inches to the fenders in the front, and 2 1/2 in the rears, completely welded with a 1/4 in rod in the back as a "bump stop" if ever I'm driving too enthusiastically. I'm going for the "Narrowframe" look here, and not the typical vortex wide poking out stretched tires. I know most people won't like it, but I don't give a darn, it's my car, and besides, I can always get some other wheels when $$$ shows up. Living in a new house by myself is pretty costly. And I've only been there for 2 1/2 years.
Cheers, and thanks for the kind words!


----------



## 8vmk2stiff (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome project!! You have definitely inspired me to pick up the hammer, and start banging some metal. Keeping this thread as a reference, of course.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Mk2 fenders widened (lowa2)*

It looks really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I used a very similar method when I welded up my Corrado's widebody.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Mk2 fenders widened (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_It looks really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I used a very similar method when I welded up my Corrado's widebody.

Thanks yo! 
A little more to show what Im doing: 
How to fill the gaps 








Hold it on








Start tack welding








Enjoy/curse about how much work you have left!








Reinforce: 1/4 inch mild steel rod









Cheerios!


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Mk2 fenders widened (lowa2)*

I'm finally done one side of the car. shaved the banana light, side moldings, and antenna hole.
Enjoy.
NEED SOME WIDER WHEELS! Those are only 5.5 inches wide!








Love this angle








Had a lot of these








And was dirty after 6 hours


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Mk2 fenders widened (lowa2)*

looking good, keep it up


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

great work...makes me feel lazy










_Modified by crippled4life at 3:54 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

thanks man. I've been a bit busy working on this lately. The only real addition to the already fully USRT built ABA in the car 


































_Modified by lowa2 at 11:14 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (lowa2)*

i wasn't feeling them at first, but now that i see the semi-finished product... i love them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great work man!


----------



## Emkay4GTI (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (.sanya.)*

wow looks like a **** load of work


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Emkay4GTI)*

Got me some wheels! BBS RZ


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

looks very nice man. I can agree its a lot of work especially if you have rust to deal with first.. and I know you know what I am talking about








btw you using a spool gun for that aluminum welding?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (shortysclimbin)*

Actually, i used a TIG. A friend of mine has an old Miller TIG.
The car had 300k kms on it, and was still original paint. I hadn't winter driven the car for the past 7 years...so really only a few spots on the hatch, a few sports on the windshield sill, and a few small spots on the floor, the car was pretty much minty!
Thanks for the comments!


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (lowa2)*

Passenger side getting there!!!


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (lowa2)*

on brad's car did they ever say what car they cut the flares from? They said and OE car right?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Roo)*

We actually cut out the arches from a junker we traded a Neuspeed chip and filter for








We trimmed off the flat radius portions of the flares on the host car and welded on the cut off arches to what was left. We folded up the host arches a bit first so that the additional metal went out and not just down, if that makes any sense. If you don't do that you're not creating any extra tire clearance.
Nice progress so far with this build


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks man. 
Unfortunately, I've been pretty sick lately, and haven't done much except repair the hatch, and weld the seems on the rear. 
Maybe it'll be ready by the end of June...you never know!


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (lowa2)*

UPDATE:
Girlfriend is back in University(off summer leave), so I started working on this stupid thing again, wondering why I started







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So I shaved just the pinch welds, and fixed a huge hole on the rear passenger corner. 
Pics to see the rustrepairing:
































And my DD


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (lowa2)*

any updates?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (mk2gtd)*

yeah man!!!! I'm just working on other parts of the car right now. I thought the engine bay was going to take like, max, 1-2 weeks, with 3-4 hours per night, 3 times a week but......it's more like, finish my basement to reduce heating costs to fund the project, and work like 5 days a week for like 5 hours at a time on the car!!
But I have made progress, here is the last pictures I took about a month ago, it's basically the same, except that it's all smoothed out, no more useless holes, bolts, ect....
































All I have to do to the fenders is smooth the outer edge a little, and they are done. 
Currently, all I have left to do bodywork wise is a few spots in the engine bay, scuff the entire car, and prime it!!! 2 1/2 years in the making, I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (lowa2)*

nice progress man. I can't imagine taking on a smoothed bay project, but the results are always worth it! I initially checked out you're thread because of the fender work (I need to do the same due to the 8.5" and 9" RSs I want to run) but you've got yourself a full-on project. I wish I had your skills...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (lowa2)*

Awesome work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's cool to see an update.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (mk2gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2gtd* »_nice progress man. I can't imagine taking on a smoothed bay project, but the results are always worth it! I initially checked out you're thread because of the fender work (I need to do the same due to the 8.5" and 9" RSs I want to run) but you've got yourself a full-on project. I wish I had your skills... 

Thanks man. I only started doing body work about 3 years ago.
If I were to do it over, I think I would get another set of factory flares, and weld them on as additions. That being said, it would already have been done, and I wouldn't be as happy, even if they did turn out better. 
I've put so much time into this stupid car, but I still love it. I've had the car for 7 years, and recently just found the proof of purchase in 2002 for $3000cdn !!! It's just difficult to do the tango between this car, work, new house and the better half (although she's really good about me being in the garage). 
Good luck with your project man, you should show us some pics in either a thread, or if you want to share here, go ahead too.















And you wanted updates, I went into the shop and took a few pictures of the engine bay, the tools I make to edge the fenders, and a few other things. 
Enjoy!











































































































_Modified by lowa2 at 11:12 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (lowa2)*

coming along very nicely. lookin mmmm good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

Thanks man. I am keeping a close eye on yours as well. Looks absolutely amazing man. 
I think i am ready to scuff and prime the entire car tonight! And the latest by Sunday night!


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_Thanks man. I am keeping a close eye on yours as well. Looks absolutely amazing man. 
I think i am ready to scuff and prime the entire car tonight! And the latest by Sunday night!

thank you. so i am not sure if you have posted this before but what color are you going to go for


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

most likely fresco green.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_most likely fresco green.

ah, nice choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

WOOOO HOOOOO
Only did the first rough coat though, I ran out of time (5 am)
there's a little bit of work to do on a few things still...but overall, im extremely pleased! 
On to the pics.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (lowa2)*

Good work bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to get to that point.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_most likely fresco green.

Dude try and find a more unique color to set yourself apart from the rest! Your work is quality stuff, and i'm looking forward to seeing it done, but if I were you, i'd definitely consider your other options before spraying the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bocho (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*

I am lovin this thread. Great work, keep the updates coming.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Curt_pnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_pnw* »_
Dude try and find a more unique color to set yourself apart from the rest! Your work is quality stuff, and i'm looking forward to seeing it done, but if I were you, i'd definitely consider your other options before spraying the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Suggestions?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_
Suggestions?


dude looks great! glad to see you finally joined the "primer car club"!!
not sure if you remember, but i started my mk4 around the same time you started yours!...


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_
Suggestions?

if YOU like that color and YOU want it that color then paint it that color, after all it is YOUR car.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

this is true, I really like the fresco green, but I also like the original color (diamond silver), and I like red as well...
Ohh well...I guess I'll chose when the time comes.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (fouckhest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fouckhest* »_

dude looks great! glad to see you finally joined the "primer car club"!!
not sure if you remember, but i started my mk4 around the same time you started yours!...









Yeah man, I remember you!!! How's your car coming along? Did you change your signature or something?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_
Yeah man, I remember you!!! How's your car coming along? Did you change your signature or something?

i did change my sig!...haha!!!
car is in primer right now!...kinda like yours!.....motor is pulled doing a little engine bay cleanup....also have a 6spd & haldex swap waiting to go in....
but i thrashed my shoulder a month ago snowskiing, then had surgery 2 weeks ago....so car is on hold for a bit...
but a couple pics for clickss!!! b/c ima whore!!!
these are all pretty old photos...back and front have both been lowered more....








Pide Sipes...i know hella wheel gap...might have to take out the perches








i just think this is a stellar shot!








a little JDM Style pose!








then here are some that i took...im a shatty photographer!!


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

WOW man looks great! Congrats, and hopefully you get better. I've been away from home since I primed it, so mine hasn't moved either.
I absolutely dislike MK4's, but yours looks so unique, and I can feel what you went through making those flares. I was going to make them by stretch the metal like yours, but didn't have enough (20yr old car, arches were rusty)
Hopefully I'll have this stuff done before this summer! Good luck on yours too!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*

cheers man!
thanks, i hope to get out to the garage in the next couple weeks to tinker...
i just need to get my bay looking as good as yours then ill be content for a little while... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i know the feeling on the mk4s to be honest, i wish i wouldve had a mk3 w/a vr6 in it....what a sick car to make a widebody and awd!!!...that would be a cool car!
good luck as well! maybe we we'll cross paths this summer some where!







ill buy a round!


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

hehe...awesome. It's only a 2300km trip from where I live to where you are! East Coast Canadian!
It took me 2 months to get the bay like it is now. I figured that it would be like 1-2 weeks max! But your car has a few less years and miles on er than mine!
Cheers


----------



## eurodubberVRz (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (lowa2)*

just wondering how long it took and how many cases of beer it took to finish your flares? looking to do the same thing on my rabbit project







looks good keep up the good work. cheers


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (eurodubberVRz)*

lol. 8 months, and probably 15-30 cases of 24!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_lol. 8 months, and probably 15-30 cases of 24!

haha!!!.....i think i might have you on that one! my car was unregistered/un-insured for it hink 22 months...god only knows how much beer and "focus medicine" was consumed during that time!


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

22 months! I almost have you beat! 
If you disconsider the 5 months I drove it after I build the engine, I've been working on this thing since January 28th-2007! 19 Months!
My original, local forum thread!!! 
http://www.customobsessions.co...art=0


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_22 months! I almost have you beat! 
If you disconsider the 5 months I drove it after I build the engine, I've been working on this thing since January 28th-2007! 19 Months!
My original, local forum thread!!! 
http://www.customobsessions.co...art=0

haha!
im not sure if its a good thing or a bad thing that we have had our cars undrivable for that long...
but my car is back in the garage, not moving....my engine is kinda getting done now....
this is done waiting to go in the bay!









and this is where i was when i separated my shoulder a month ago...actually to the day today!!...IDIOT!!!....but i had surgery 2 weeks ago...so now on the road to recovery/finish this ****!!!


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

Wow man. What are you taking that stuff off with? It looks kinda rough?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_Wow man. What are you taking that stuff off with? It looks kinda rough?

everything there was done w/a 90° grinder and sanding pads....it smooths out pretty nice when i hit it w/a scotchbrite wheel after that, i did some testing before i went nuts...


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

awesome man. It's gonna be quite a job, but worth it in the end. I think I'm going to start wetsanding this week for quite a while!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_awesome man. It's gonna be quite a job, but worth it in the end. I think I'm going to start wetsanding this week for quite a while!

you are braver than i!
wet sanding scares the sh*t out of me!!! just remember your method b/c changing it anywhere will show!

yeah i know the bay will be a good bit of work...but hey after 2 years, whats another couple months!


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

Don't worry. I've wetsanded a few cars before, never really though much of it, just something that i HAVE to do. I don't really like to do it, but it helps sooooo much in the final product.
I plan on wetsanding the current 2 coats that I just put on the car. Fix any imperfections I find (there will obviously be some), then prime again, then wetsand, paint, and clear it. 
Doing all of it by my lonesome!


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (lowa2)*

I hadn't checked this thread for a while but I'm glad I came back. Pg.3 was full of sexyness. Keep it up brother. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Shifty)*

Thanks man! I've got a few things going on at home...but I've been wetsanding for a week and a half! I have to do 1 door, the hatch, and the 2 front fenders, and I'll be ready to paint color!


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (lowa2)*









I know it's the same old pics... this is the last pic of the car in primer! What a relief to be done!


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (lowa2)*

update on the fenders! 
Car is painted. In the process of being buffed, and this is a pic BEFORE it was buffed!


----------



## MarkiVman (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (lowa2)*

looks so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deathsled (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (fouckhest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fouckhest* »_

tell me about it!!!...that shiz is crazy!!!!....i will work, stop, work, stop, work, stop...till my arms are going to fall of!!! when im done my forearms are rocksolid... <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 
now compliment the wideness w/a set of thse


































i want your th-mono's


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (deathsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathsled* »_

i want your th-mono's


????







???? what?
anyways, hows the mk2 coming? hows that bay looking?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

Car is coming along man. Got the interior installed, started on the wiring, the paint is amazing. All that's left really is install engine/wiring, windshield, and get her driving again!


----------



## BigWilieStyle (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (lowa2)*

i hope your making this thing low low!


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (vwlove7)*

Don't worry, there won't be any threads left on the FK Highsports
Engine/trans is installed, wiring is getting there, just everything takes so much time! Work is toooo busy!


----------

